# Hedgehog Pedigree



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, 
I was only wondering: Where do you get a Hedgehog Pedigree? If you plan on breeding hedgehogs and you cant get their pedigree's where do you get there's or a new one to start a new line? Any help would be great because the curiousity is killing me. Thanx!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The breeders you get the hedgehogs from have the pedigrees, you have to get it from them. If they don't have pedigrees then most people don't recommend breeding because it could be bringing bad stuff into the lines.

I could be wrong though, I'm not a breeder just basing on what I've researched. Hopefully some breeders will be by to make sure


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Do hedgie breeders not have databases to search pedigrees like other breeders do? 

Eg: Today I sent one of my dog breeder friends the full kennel name of another friends 16 y/o dog she got as a rehome when it was 3 y/o...and she was able to provide the full pedigree for the dog 10+ generations back to us. For that specific breed of dog there is the breed club to go to or there are cd's of pedigrees avail. 

Hmmm...do hedgie breeders chip hedgies or use any other id for them?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Do hedgie breeders not have databases to search pedigrees like other breeders do?
> 
> Eg: Today I sent one of my dog breeder friends the full kennel name of another friends 16 y/o dog she got as a rehome when it was 3 y/o...and she was able to provide the full pedigree for the dog 10+ generations back to us. For that specific breed of dog there is the breed club to go to or there are cd's of pedigrees avail.
> 
> Hmmm...do hedgie breeders chip hedgies or use any other id for them?


Not a breeder at all, but as far as I know, I haven't heard of anything like that. I think the only way a hedgehog can be tracked for pedigrees/parentage/etc. is if they're registered with the IHA or have a pedigree from the breeder. I'm not completely sure though. Hopefully Nancy or one of the other breeders will stop by soon!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Most hedgehog breeders have their own pedigree software, like Kintraks(what I use) or petmate.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As has been mentioned, if the hedgehog has been registered with the IHR, you will be able to get any information that has been submitted to the registry. Usually it is easier to ask the breeder for the information and then you can check with the registry to see if there is anything further.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys I was curious how someone would aquire a pedigree other than the breeder who they got it from. Thanks again, Mercedes [attachment=0:1crf93bm]Shia,Jezee,and Stella (2nd litter) 048.JPG[/attachment:1crf93bm]


----------

